# Kaname is gone...



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I woke up to find Kaname had passed on. He was my first aquabid fish and was only with me a few months. I'm not sure what went wrong. He had been having some issues swimming, and I did what I could but sadly he passed away. He will be missed.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

sip.pretty fish.sorry.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks. He was a beauty!


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

What a gorgeous fish. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you. I do miss him...


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry! I know how it feels! You look at the empty tank and start to cry. By the way, he looks *beyond* handsome. I hope he's Swimming Beneath The Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss! He was beautiful.


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

a123andpoof said:


> Thank you. I do miss him...


I completely understand. I lost my favorite guy a month ago. He was my buddy for sure.


----------

